# Smudging/Saging while pregnant?



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

OK, this pregnancy has be chock full of stress, anxiety, chaos, and some illness. I am REALLY wanting to clear the energy in our home, and have a lovely new white sage bundle ready to do just that...but then I got online. And it seems like everyone recommends AGAINST smudging the home if pregnant women, menstruating women, or children are present (oops on two of those, I'm notorious for smudging the home on my moon time...with my 3 year old's help of course), and I'm just trying to figure out of I should.

I've also come across a few instances of women talking about being smudged at mother blessings or while in labor...I'm at a loss. So I'm looking for good old fashion opinions. Have any of you smudged while pregnant? BTW I'm 30 weeks and ridiculously low risk 

Thanks mamas!


----------



## funfunkyfantastic (Feb 9, 2008)

I have no idea. I believe a lot of it has to do more with intent though than with what is used. I have been taught not to use tools much or at all for the most part as they can act like a crutch. Honestly I think if your intent is pure, so will be the outcome. I'm not super knowledgeable about it though, the one who taught me the little I do know is.


----------



## japonica (May 26, 2005)

Never heard the prohibition re: children. I've been to numerous cultural events where smudging takes place and children are very much in attendance. They were not involved in the act per se, but were present. 

The moon time prohibition is pretty steadfast AFAIK, unless your local community has some variation on cultural protocol that is particular to them.

Trying to recall now…I did take part in one or two smudging ceremonies while pregnant (work related events and I was working right up until my due date), but I was not the one leading them, and I did not handle the materials. I did not smudge myself or my house while pregnant. Others smudged me after my loss (including a community elder), but again, I did not touch any of the materials or lead the prayers. Personally, I would not feel comfortable performing it myself while pregnant. Again, this depends on how adherent you are to traditional teachings. I saw a photo online recently of a "new age sweat" with the women sitting around in bikinis next to the men and my head almost exploded, LOL. 

I guess I'd ask if someone else could do it for you, if you really feel it needs to be done. Or perhaps find other options. I was always taught that we should try to follow protocol as much as possible…the path is there to guide us.


----------



## funfunkyfantastic (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I suppose if you do follow a certain set belief system then there would be protocols to follow. Of course with certain types of magic rules and protocols don't really apply. I think smudging follows along the lower and less strict forms though. I mean I've heard of many people who don't really practice any type of beliefs who have done it without any I'll effects.


----------



## japonica (May 26, 2005)

funfunkyfantastic said:


> Yeah I suppose if you do follow a certain set belief system then there would be protocols to follow. Of course with certain types of magic rules and protocols don't really apply. I think smudging follows along the lower and less strict forms though. I mean I've heard of many people who don't really practice any type of beliefs who have done it without any I'll effects.


Well, without any further information from the OP, it's difficult to determine what meaning she ascribes to the practice, but inferring from her post that she is concerned based on recommendations she read, she is unsure as to how to proceed.

But sure, if she doesn't have a belief system that accords it significance, then I suppose it could be seen as as something that is pretty mundane. To some people I know, it's just dried plants after all.

I've only ever been taught of its use in the context of cultural teachings passed on by elders and community members, and so to me, it is not "lower and less strict," as it cannot be divorced from the wider cultural knowledge and protocol associated with it. I assume, based on the original post, fragments of these cultural discussions are what the OP stumbled upon online and she's unsure of what is appropriate. Obviously, I can't answer that for her. If she sees the sage as a general, garden variety tool for housecleaning, then that's all it is.

ETA: From the quick two second search, the arguments against it tend to fall into two main categories that I can see&#8230;issues with the sage plant itself and smoke (so health concerns), and "traditional" teachings, which without knowing the OP's perspective, might or might not be an issue for her.


----------



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

Seriously thank you all so much for your input! I've been on a path of self discovery over the last few years, and having been a strict atheist (recovering rabbi's daughter married to a recovering Mexican catholic), have been finding a surprising amount of connection to spirituality and sacred tradition in the NA communities. I RARELY discuss this IRL, as I don't want to be seen as appropriating a culture that is not the one I was born into, and yet I can't help but feel drawn to it. Growing up ask over Latin America, the observant Jewish child of a female rabbi, I haven't really ever had the experience of "fitting" in any of the cultures I was surrounded by...if that makes sense. 

In that sense, I have to admit that this is more to me than just dried bend for housecleaning...which is what caused me to look it up in the first place. It is (probably reasonably) incredibly difficult to find information from the outside, which I'm sure is owed to the rich history of the oral tradition, so I figured I'd risk looking like a schmuck and ask here ?

I like the idea of having a friend do the smudging for me...and I do have a wonderful person in mind to ask. Thank you for that suggestion. My intention is to let go...to let those energies, beliefs, and feels that hold me in the past move on. As our small family move towards welcoming our newest member earth side, I love the idea of making her next home as gentle, loving, and safe as possible. 

Thanks again for the suggestions...I'm open to any additional thoughts you all might have!


----------



## japonica (May 26, 2005)

Mama2ChicknLil said:


> Seriously thank you all so much for your input! I've been on a path of self discovery over the last few years, and having been a strict atheist (recovering rabbi's daughter married to a recovering Mexican catholic), have been finding a surprising amount of connection to spirituality and sacred tradition in the NA communities. I RARELY discuss this IRL, as I don't want to be seen as appropriating a culture that is not the one I was born into, and yet I can't help but feel drawn to it. Growing up ask over Latin America, the observant Jewish child of a female rabbi, I haven't really ever had the experience of "fitting" in any of the cultures I was surrounded by...if that makes sense.
> 
> In that sense, I have to admit that this is more to me than just dried bend for housecleaning...which is what caused me to look it up in the first place. It is (probably reasonably) incredibly difficult to find information from the outside, which I'm sure is owed to the rich history of the oral tradition, so I figured I'd risk looking like a schmuck and ask here ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, so we can understand your intentions. I can't speak for anyone else, but from my perspective, questions are good; learning is good&#8230;if it's from an open and honest heart that has respect at its core. Appropriation of cultural icons or surface aspects of culture without respect is what ticks a lot of people off&#8230;looking at the whole mascot issue, new age sweat, whatever, what remains with me is that if someone says, "You know, I find what you're doing hurtful or disrespectful," an honest individual coming from a place of respect will generally be regretful and conciliatory and ask for clarification moving forward and be willing to discontinue what they were doing. They won't be defensive and all, "Hey, I'm wearing this fake headdress to honour you and as a token of respect, so I'm not taking it off, so there." :wink:

I think having the friend perform the smudge might be the best solution for you. I'm sending you a PM with a couple of points you might want to consider as well. Good luck and all the best.


----------



## funfunkyfantastic (Feb 9, 2008)

japonica said:


> I think having the friend perform the smudge might be the best solution for you. I'm sending you a PM with a couple of points you might want to consider as well. Good luck and all the best.


I second this. I was thinking on it and it occurred to me why the rule was in place. If the pregnant woman or a child is present during the smudging all or some of the negative energy could attach to either of them. That would be a rather good reason not to be present I think. It would probably be best if you weren't home while it is taking place. I suppose the rule does make sense now.


----------



## sharaia (Aug 3, 2015)

Never heard of this. I smudge a lot. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mama2ChicknLil (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks again everyone ?


----------

